# Alum Creek Open Bass Tournament



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

We will have our last OPEN tournament of the year at alum creek on Sunday September 24th. Love to get a big number of boaters and OGF fisherman and women to come out. Should be a good time of year for the lake and the small mouth. 

9-24-06 Alum Creek, New Galena ramp first boat out at 6am 
$70 entry Fee Start position determined by date recieved 
$10 optional big bass
5 fish limit per 2man team or single man team

$1000 first place based on 50 boat field prorated if less than 50

Plaques for 1,2,3 place.

Jerry Holston 740-501-2827


----------

